# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  SEMILLA DE QUINUA BLANCA HUALHUAS Y ROJA PASANKALLA

## riveza79

_semilla venta_Temas similares: ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA VENTA DE SEMILLA DE QUINUA BLANCA Y ROJA Busco pequeños productores/exportadores de quinua blanca, roja y negra VENDO QUINUA BLANCA DE HUALHUAS Vendo Quinua: Roja y Blanca

----------

